# Coyotes, Foxes, Skunks, &Racoons (Help)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay so this year I have noticed predator wise things are getting way out of hand where I live for pheasants, chukars, ducks, and everything else. It's just plain been a bad year and I didn't notice the impacts of the *****, coyotes, and everything around me until I went on the first day of the pheasant hunt. It's not good when the first two things you see during the pheasant opener are coyotes, and the only thing you shoot at (killed it) on the first day is a skunk. Yes I ended up lucking out on a couple roosters this year but in years past I could go out and take down that many and would have missed ten more before getting them. The ditchbanks I could go down every day and catch a rooster getting his mid-day drink every day, had nothing but coyote and skunk scatt. I have decided next year I will plant something for the pheasants next year but for now I am just looking on how to attract, trap if neccisary, and kill as many of there predators as I can.

(Is it legal to foot trap anymore?)

First off Coyotes, what is the best ways to attract them, if foot traps are legal what type of meat would you use?, what type of call? Best techniques?

Next skunks, what is the best way to get rid of them and attract them, I have a small trap that I have used before but it is just a hastle to deal with something that has that strong of a bad odor and you have to get pretty close. I have used eggs in the past to attract them what else will?

Racoons, I have heard they can also give off a nasty odor is this true, how would you go about attracting and getting rid of them or finding them? As I said I have a trap but how nasty are they to deal with, (I don't want to shoot through the trap) (it's a cage trap)

Last off foxes, (probably what I know least about) where can you usually find them, I have seen a few but they are quite skitish things and I have never been close to them, how would you go about attracting and getting rid of them or finding them?


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Are you hunting on private or public lands?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mostly Private, but some public


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## coyote4 (Nov 28, 2007)

1deer this coyote4 I was just ready your little article and it sounds like your having some problems with coyotes and some other varmints. Me and my brother in law are add to coyote hunting there nothing funner than have them come into a call and taking them down. If need of help please reply. I live in Logan but I drive all around the state to hunt the mighty coyote.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to trap skunks quite regularly using a live trap similar to what many cities use to catch stray cats. If they can't see out, they won't spray. The darned things won't stay away from the chicken coop. After catching them, I would give them an "extended" bath in the water trough or take them to the nearby river. If there is a big struggle in the trap while under water, you have a cat. If there isn't a struggle, you have a skunk. Keep them under water for 5-10 minutes, fully submerged. After you remove them from the water, you can dump them out and you have about 1-2 hours before there is any smell at all. 

I tried many different baits for them, but found that tunafish or peanut butter worked best. With tuna, you are a little more likely to catch a cat than with peanut butter.

Haven't tried catching ***** or foxes, so can't tell you much about them other than they can be a real pain in the behind and are deadly on pheasants and ducks.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

i have trapped ALOT of raccoons- if you have questions PM me


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> Last off foxes, (probably what I know least about) where can you usually find them, I have seen a few but they are quite skitish things and I have never been close to them, how would you go about attracting and getting rid of them or finding them?


Get yourself some 3" T or BB shot and a good mouse squeaker. Hunt the first 1/2hr and the last 1/2hr of the day. foxes really aren't that smart, they just have really good ears. Never underestimate the power of a mouse squeaker!!! (Foxes and coyotes probably eat 100 mice to every rabbit! :wink: ) Still hunt for them. Move quietly into an area, wait 5-10 min, squeak a few times, wait a few minutes. If nothing shows in 15 minutes, quietly move along to the next spot. Stay low, your upright profile is a dead giveaway. If you don't really care about fur, but just want to put the hurt on the foxes, this is the best way I know of. You probably won't do anything in the way of 'yotes, but this is murder on foxes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dave... you really are still alive..... Wow. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> > First off Coyotes, what is the best ways to attract them, if foot traps are legal what type of meat would you use?, what type of call? Best techniques?
> 
> 
> we use wounded rabbit calls and then shoot them when they come in - why would you want to use a foot trap? Just fill them with lead and move on to the next yote and start over with step 1 again - repeat as much as necessary.


Additionally, I have heard of them biting off their own trapped leg.


----------

